# Looking to hire someone to hack my N3DS XL for me



## SpectralSpectre (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi there! First off... if this is in the wrong section, you've my deepest apologies, and I'd very much appreciate a moderator correcting the problem.

I posted here a few weeks ago (I think? Maybe not that long) looking for help with hacking my DS. Long story short, I want to record myself playing games on it, and that's it. I'm not a hacker!  I've tried recording the top screen with both of my webcams, which ended up terribly blurry no matter what I tried... and I've had a look at my friend using an emulator, which was terribly optimised and ran really slowly (and his computer is more powerful than mine, so... yikes). Basically if I want to do this I've GOT to use the method in this thread, otherwise I'll never be satisfied with the quality.

I have seen various tutorials and such, on here and elsewhere, and basically it's all kind of too much for me. I want to accomplish one thing and one thing only- record gameplay footage so I can upload amateurish let's plays to youtube. I haven't done anything to the 3DS myself- everything I found seemed to go over my head. Even if it wasn't so overwhelming, I just recently found out that I CAN'T hack my 3DS- none of the systems I own have firmware with versions lower than 11.2.0-35E, so I can't even use the DSiWare method.

The system I want modified is a New 3DS XL. It's a Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate collector's edition one, actually, although it's a little banged up. And has Pokemon stickers on it. I have an old 3DS XL that I'd do a system transfer to before I sent it off, so you've got a blank slate to work with.

Oh yeah, my computer is an MSI GX60 Destroyer gaming laptop, running Windows 8.1, 64bit. A little old but sufficient for everything I've needed it for so far.

I'm looking for someone living in Australia. The best case scenario is someone living near Newcastle, though I don't know how common 3DS hackers are here! I really don't want to post internationally, but I will if there's really no other option. Regarding payment, I'm willing to pay a reasonable price and pay for shipping myself. It'd have to wait for at least a fortnight, though, since I'm strapped at the moment, and I'm also trying to find ways to make sure the technician I send it to is reputable.  If you're interested, send me a PM or post your details in this thread, and I'll get back to you within a day or so. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hironiemus (Dec 28, 2016)

I am not from down under so I can not help you any further. But the thing is you can not system transfer from new to old 3DS.


----------



## SpectralSpectre (Dec 28, 2016)

Hironiemus said:


> I am not from down under so I can not help you any further. But the thing is you can not system transfer from new to old 3DS.


Oh, that's a shame. I guess I won't worry about that part, then.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 28, 2016)

if you have Wi-Fi available near you and a computer with a card reader try this method, it's noob proof:
https://3ds.guide/
other than that, I cant help you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

whoops, wifi isn't mandatory, it's what I had to use though, since my 3ds card reader was broken.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 28, 2016)

tbh the fun of hacked consoles come from hacking it yourself. Send it to get hardmodded and then hack it yourself with https://3ds.guide/


----------



## SpectralSpectre (Dec 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> tbh the fun of hacked consoles come from hacking it yourself. Send it to get hardmodded and then hack it yourself with https://3ds.guide/


I'm not interested in becoming a hacker as a hobby, I just want to be able to record high-quality game footage from a 3DS.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 28, 2016)

SpectralSpectre said:


> I'm not interested in becoming a hacker as a hobby, I just want to be able to record high-quality game footage from a 3DS.


You don't need to be a hacker. If you think following a guide is being a hacker then you already are one.

Being a hacker means you develop exploits in systems to run code or other things. Not following a guide that is as easy as possible for everyone.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 29, 2016)

@Hazelnutz


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 29, 2016)

SpectralSpectre said:


> I'm not interested in becoming a hacker as a hobby, I just want to be able to record high-quality game footage from a 3DS.


If you want high quality, you need to get a capture card installed. NTR streaming works ok, but fps is unstable, fluctuates constantly, and is usually around 30-40 fps average, depending on your router. It also doesn't send sound, so you need another way to capture that like an audio cable, but that can cause lag between the game and the sound. A capture card will capture a stable 60 fps and sound. Very expencive option, and not fast to get installed, but the quality can't be beat.


----------



## swabbo (Dec 29, 2016)

SpectralSpectre said:


> The system I want modified is a New 3DS XL. It's a Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate collector's edition one, actually, although it's a little banged up. And has Pokemon stickers on it. *I have an old 3DS XL that I'd do a system transfer to before I sent it off, so you've got a blank slate to work with.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This is not possible


----------



## Hazelnutz (Jan 2, 2017)

SpectralSpectre said:


> Hi there! First off... if this is in the wrong section, you've my deepest apologies, and I'd very much appreciate a moderator correcting the problem.
> 
> I posted here a few weeks ago (I think? Maybe not that long) looking for help with hacking my DS. Long story short, I want to record myself playing games on it, and that's it. I'm not a hacker!  I've tried recording the top screen with both of my webcams, which ended up terribly blurry no matter what I tried... and I've had a look at my friend using an emulator, which was terribly optimised and ran really slowly (and his computer is more powerful than mine, so... yikes). Basically if I want to do this I've GOT to use the method in this thread, otherwise I'll never be satisfied with the quality.
> 
> ...


sent PM


----------



## Felipe90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hazelnutz said:


> sent PM


Hey Hazelnutz, I need a hardmod too!, just got a N3dsxl


----------



## proflayton123 (Jan 4, 2017)

@Hazelnutz you should apply for trusted hardmodders -


----------



## Felipe90 (Jan 4, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> @Hazelnutz you should apply for trusted hardmodders -


Where can I get one of those here in Sydney xD?


----------



## Yasaka (Jan 4, 2017)

you can softmod now 11.2 use this tutorial https://3ds.guide
also see https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-install-a9lh-without-buying-anything-in-11-2.455588/


----------



## Felipe90 (Jan 4, 2017)

I dont trust myself to do this, I hacked long ago 2 or 3 Wii, really easy and quick, failed with my Wii U, but now I got no time to "study" this guides, so that's why I'm looking for someone


----------



## munchy_cool (Jan 5, 2017)

Felipe90 said:


> I dont trust myself to do this, I hacked long ago 2 or 3 Wii, really easy and quick, failed with my Wii U, but now I got no time to "study" this guides, so that's why I'm looking for someone


someone can always do it for you,  but if you study the guide and do a DIY it will also give you a better understanding of the process.This will be helpful in the future for updating stuff like a9lh and luma ..you wont be sending your console to someone for updating it, would you?


----------



## Hazelnutz (Jan 7, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> @Hazelnutz you should apply for trusted hardmodders -


I have sent @mashers a PM but no answer



Felipe90 said:


> Where can I get one of those here in Sydney xD?


Sent PM


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jan 7, 2017)

Can you not do the new thing safefirmlauncherhax?


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 16, 2017)

Soulsilve2010 said:


> Can you not do the new thing safefirmlauncherhax?




No, a hardmod allows you to access the NAND outside of the 3DS, so if you accidentally wrote over A9LH, then you can restore a backup with a hardmod.


----------



## dub9 (Jan 18, 2017)

Still no /gg?

Complete guide for the softmod of 11.2 has already been available for weeks now...

https://3ds.guide/get-started-(new-3ds)


----------



## Bateees (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh darn I'm in the USA or I would do it for ya.  Do not try and transfer your Old 3DS XL to your New Nintendo 3DS XL or you will brick!!!


----------



## Richmond1226 (Feb 8, 2017)

its not that hard though And its almost Rare to get Brick By Following The Guide though


----------



## Bateees (Feb 8, 2017)

As long as you start fresh and don't rush you'll be find.  Just be prepared to set aside a few hours to make sure you do everything precisely.  The part of the guide I usually screw up is:

_Copy the contents of the arm9loaderhax release .7z to a9lh folder on your SD card_

I copy the arm9loaderhax folder but forget the actual release folder.  The first time I installed it took forever to figure out what I did wrong.  I was google searching and came across many other people who were unsuccessful.  If you are unable to:

_install arm9loaderhax on your device (this is very fast)_

You have forgotten the Payloads in the .release file


Maybe the guide should be updated to include the .release folder as a step?


----------



## RyousukeTakeokaRY (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me


----------



## RyousukeTakeokaRY (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me


----------



## RyousukeTakeokaRY (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me


----------



## RyousukeTakeokaRY (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me


----------



## RyousukeTakeokaRY (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me


----------



## RyousukeTakeokaRY (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 23, 2020)

RyousukeTakeokaRY said:


> Can anyone please hack my 3ds , I tried everything and it didn't work for me



https://3ds.hacks.guide/

read and follow this.


----------

